
Apple's second gen iPad will be the perfect eBook reader for most - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2010/11/26/apples-second-gen-ipad-will-be-the-perfect-ebook-reader-for.html
======
mr_november
A retina display is still a backlit screen - not sure how that is perfect for
reading. Haven't they been proven to cause eye strain?

~~~
alexknight
I'm afraid I've never heard or come across a case or even an individual I know
who has complained about eye strain with the iPhone 4s display. If anything
people have been pretty happy with it and can't go back to a 3GS. I'm sure the
same will happen with the second gen iPad if it indeed does get a higher res
display.

